# Blinkende Lichter bei Thomson Modem (Kabel Deutschland)



## Gugi (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt seit gut 1 Woche DSL 6000 (Paket Classic) von Kabel Deutschland.
So weit ich es feststellen kann, scheint auch alles korrekt zu funktionieren (Telefon, Bandbreite passt, Ping, etc.), bis auf eine Sache:

Ich hab das Thomson Modem durchgehend laufen (wg. dem Telefon) und selbst wenn der PC (und der D-Link Router) aus ist, blinkt das "Cable Activity" Licht.
Wenn ich den PC und den Router anmache, blinkt zudem noch das "PC Link" Licht, genauso wie das Licht beim Router für Datenverker ständig blinkt.
Der Status des Routers sagt mir auch, dass pro Sekunde ca. 50 Pakte empfangen werden.

Ist das normal? Oder wie kann ich das beheben? Von der Internet Geschwindigkeit habe ich keine Einbußen bemerkt...


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

also, das könnte bei anschluss per kabelTV normal sein, vlt. wird da ständig der status abgefragt oder so, vlt. uch der vom telefon, weil das ja technisch gesehen auch internet ist. es kann aber auch sein: is das gerät auch ein WLAN-router? und is dessen WLAN gesichert? wenn nein, dann kann das auch ein "illegaler" mitsurfer sein...


----------



## midnight (19. Oktober 2009)

Vermutlich schickt Windows oder irgendein Programm irgendwas ins Internet. Kannst du an sich vernachlässigen. Wenns dich interessiert kannst du ja ne Firewall installieren die dir das anzeigt.

so far


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Oktober 2009)

Gehe auch über Kabel ins Netz, und kann dir sagen, dass das normal ist, das Modem hält wohl ständigen Kontakt zum Server, die Möglichkeit mit dem WLAN könnte auch was dran sein, denn 50 Pakete pro Sekunden erscheint mir schon etwas viel, nur für Statusabfragen.


----------



## Schrotti (19. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Vermutlich schickt Windows oder irgendein Programm irgendwas ins Internet. Kannst du an sich vernachlässigen. Wenns dich interessiert kannst du ja ne Firewall installieren die dir das anzeigt.
> 
> so far



Wenn der PC und der Router aus sind 

Ich denke schon das es sich nur um Statuspakete handelt (war bei meinem 536i v6 auch so).


----------



## Gugi (19. Oktober 2009)

WLAN is deaktiviert. Wie beschrieben blinkt das eine Licht auch, wenn nur das Telefon angeschlossen ist (der PC bzw. der Router ist aus). Am PC selber kommen keine Daten an, nur am Router.

Ich wusste jetzt nur nicht, ob das so normal ist, oder ob es eben irgendein defekt ist. Scheint aber wohl normal zu sein. Wenn ich Zeit hab, ruf ich halt mal bei KD an.
Danke


----------



## grubsnek (20. Oktober 2009)

Gugi schrieb:


> Ich wusste jetzt nur nicht, ob das so normal ist, oder ob es eben irgendein defekt ist. Scheint aber wohl normal zu sein. Wenn ich Zeit hab, ruf ich halt mal bei KD an.
> Danke



Das ist völlig normal. Egal ob mit/ohne Telefon oder mit/ohne Homeboox, zwei der vier LEDs blinken bei mir ständig.


----------

